# HPH Open Schooling Show (All Breeds)



## KirstineHidalgo (Aug 3, 2010)

*HPH Open Schooling Show (All Breeds)*​ 
*Venue: Young County Arena, Graham, Texas, 76450*
*Website: **www.YoungCountyArena.com*
*Show Contact: Kirstine Hidalgo*
*Phone: 940-456-4034 (cell) / 940-521-0434 (Office)*
*Email: **[email protected]*

Show starts at 9:00am, Registration opens 8:00am, Office Fee $10
$8 per class

_The show will have the following classes:_

Halter (all ages)
Showmanship (all ages)
Western Pleasure - Walk Jog (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)
Western Pleasure - Walk Jog Lope (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)

English - Walk Trot (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)
English - Walk Trot Canter (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)


Equitation Pattern class - Walk Trot (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)
Equitation Pattern class - Walk Trot Canter (13 & U / 14 - 17 / 18 & Over)

Trail (Easy - Walk Trot / Hard - Walk Trot Lope)

High Point for 13 & Under
High Point for 14 - 17
High Point for 18 & Over
*Halter will serve as tie breaker for High Point*

Ribbons 1st through 6th place


----------

